
Show HN: BonFive – A Reddit Like Community Supporter for Content Creators - meepery
https://bonfive.com/
======
meepery
Hello HN,

Re-post as I forgot to include the URL in the previous post.

I originally designed BonFive as another possible revenue stream for Content
Creators, and a more centralized way to discover new content and creators
across the different platforms. A DB for Content Creators if you will.

If you have any questions or suggestions please don't hesitate to reach out!
Appreciate any feedback and thanks for checking it out.

